# Kirby HO Lexan Bodies



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Anyone know of a site that has the history and a list of all the Kirby HO Bodies made?


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

I don't know of a site, but I'll see what I can dig up out of my old Auto World catalogs. Give me a day or so to round up the info.

-Paul


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

*Kirby List*

Sorry this took so long. I ended up scouring several catalogs before I got everything together. Finding them all and in which file cabinet was the challenge! I've included Kirby, Lancer and Vanguard. I'm hoping you wanted HO:thumbsup:
I will try and get the catalog pictures scanned and posted on my website. I'll post the link once their online.

-Paul

Kirby:
801 McLaren M8C
802 Auto Coast Ti22
803 '71 Camaro T/A
804 '71 Firebird T/A
805 Ferrari 512M
806 Plymouth Superbird
807 Super Bug
808 BRM Can Am
809 Porsche 917 Coupe
810 Nissan Can Am
811 '70 Mustang T/A
812 Chevron Coupe
813 Dodge Little Red Wagon
814 VW Bus
815 Ferrari 612 Can Am
816 Sand Buggy
817 Model T Dune Buggy
819 AMX III
820 Bertone Carabo
821 MId Engine Vette
822 Lamborghini Muira
823 LEmans Porsche 917 Coupe

Lancer 700 Series (T-Jet Scale)
700 '69 Dodge Charger
701 '67 Camaro
702 '67 Mustang
703 Corvette Stingray
705 Dragster
710 VW Bus
711 VW Sedan (Bug)
751 Chaparral 2E
752 Chaparral 2F
754 Ferrari 330 P4
759 McLaren Mk6A
770 Sand Buggy
791 Dodge Charger Daytona
796 Sportsman
797 Sprint Car

Lancer 200 Series (1/64th Scale)
251 McLaren 8C
252 Auto Coast Ti22
253 Lola T-163
254 Ferrari 612
255 Dodge Challenger T/A
256 '71 Firebird T/A
257 '68 Ford Torino
258 Plymouth Superbird
259 McLaren M8D
260 Stingray Coupe
261 T-Wagon Dune Buggy
262 Mini Cooper
263 Maverick Dragster
264 Ford Pinto
265 Vega Van
266 '71 AMC Gremlin

Vanguard:
701 '72 Corvette Show Car
702 AMX III
703 Dune Buggy Coupe
704 Bertone Carabo
705 '71 Camaro T/A
706 Plymouth Superbird
707 '70 Mustang T/A
708 Mustang Funny Car
709 Dragster
710 Ferrari 512S
711 '68 Ford Torino
712 Grand Prix Car
713 Indy Car
714 McLaren M8B
715 Auto Coast Ti22


----------



## RichardC (Jan 13, 2011)

Paul,

Thank you very much for this list.

I have several of these, especially Can-Am, most of them mounted to TycoPro and Riggen chassis from that era. Fun to paint, but challenging to cut and mount.

My Auto World catalogs show pictures of most, but not all, and I'm trying to identify one I have mounted to a T-Jet Slimline chassis. I wonder if AW ever had a photo of the Vanguard 712 Grand Prix Car and 713 Indy Car bodies?

Richard


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

How about a seminar on how to paint them properly. I usually had no luck with them in that respect.:freak:


Neal:dude:


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

pshoe64 said:


> Sorry this took so long. I ended up scouring several catalogs before I got everything together. Finding them all and in which file cabinet was the challenge! I've included Kirby, Lancer and Vanguard. I'm hoping you wanted HO:thumbsup:
> I will try and get the catalog pictures scanned and posted on my website. I'll post the link once their online.
> 
> -Paul
> ...


I have the master for the 
812 Chevron Coupe
819 AMX III
820 Bertone Carabo
I also have the master to two different Indy/Gran Prix bodies for the slimline.

not sure who made them. Can you post a picture of the Van Guard 712 and 713

Roger Corrie


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

I did not see any pictures of the Vanguard bodies mentioned in the 68-71 Auto World Catalogs in the HO section. But Vanguard and the rest made 1/32 and 1/24 bodies of the same subjects that were sometimes close in appearance. I'll look back through the catalogs and see if I can find any pics. I'll post up pics if they are there.
Roger, was the AMX III in the 800 series? Do you have a way to make any? I'd like to use one to build a resin cast from.

-Paul


----------

